# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  شرایط پشت کنکور ماندن چیست؟

## Mr Sky

دقیقا واسه اینکه یک سال پشت کنکور موند چه باید کرد؟
سربازی-انتخاب رشته-ثبت نام کنکور فعلی و موارد دیگر....!؟
.
.لطفا پاسخ بدید.

----------


## nacli

شرایط پشت کنکور ماندن: نیم کیلو حماقت. من خودم ب شخصه احمق بودم ک موندم

----------


## Mr Sky

لطفا فقط پاسخ سوال رو بدید.......وژدانا جواب سوالو بدید.

----------


## Mr.mTf

مقداری حماقت + کله شقی

----------


## Mr.mTf

حالا به هر دلیلی بخوای بمونی برا اینکه نری باید این سال کنکور بدی تا از پیام نور قبول شی و بعد فقط شهریه ثابت بریزی...صرف حضور تو کنکور از پیام نور قبولیت میاد

----------


## Mr.mTf

حالا چرا میخوای بمونی؟؟؟کامل شرح بده دلایلت رو میخوام کمکت کنم
خودم امسال سال دوممه که موندم و سومین سال کنکورم
گفتم کامل شرح بده

----------


## Mr Sky

> حالا به هر دلیلی بخوای بمونی برا اینکه نری باید این سال کنکور بدی تا از پیام نور قبول شی و بعد فقط شهریه ثابت بریزی...صرف حضور تو کنکور از پیام نور قبولیت میاد


What?
.
.
.من که تا حالا همچین چیزی نشنیدم.......!!

----------


## Ali.N

> دقیقا واسه اینکه یک سال پشت کنکور موند چه باید کرد؟
> سربازی-انتخاب رشته-ثبت نام کنکور فعلی و موارد دیگر....!؟
> .
> .لطفا پاسخ بدید.


از معاون مدرسه بپرس
فکر کنم باید یه درستو نری امتحان ندی
یعنی خودتو بندازی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mr Sky

> حالا چرا میخوای بمونی؟؟؟کامل شرح بده دلایلت رو میخوام کمکت کنم
> خودم امسال سال دوممه که موندم و سومین سال کنکورم
> گفتم کامل شرح بده


95اولین کنکورمه
.
.
قصد ندارم که حتما بمونم...فقط میخوام شرایطش رو بدونم که اگه امسال خوب نشد ....بتونم واسه 96کنکور بدم....

----------


## Mr Sky

> از معاون مدرسه بپرس
> فکر کنم باید یه درستو نری امتحان ندی
> یعنی خودتو بندازی


از چند نفر پرسیدم همینو گفتن......خوب دلیلش چیه که با این کار میشه؟؟!........اگه امسال همه امتحانات نهایی باشه تکلیف چیه؟

----------


## nimaniko

داداش من سال دوممه که پشت کنکورم 
شرایطه پشت کنکور موندن برا سال اول اگه به موقع مدرسه رفته باشی یه سال موندن مانعی نداره از جهت معافیت ولی اگه دیر رفته باشی مدرسه یا مثه من سال دومت باشه باس معافیت پزشکی بگیری یا درس نگه داری یا م که آزاد یا پیام نور ثبت نام کنی و بعد مرخصی بگیری این از معافیت
شرط اصلی اینه که محیطه درس خوندنت مناسب باشه و از لحاظ روانی تو فشار نباشی و روحیه و اراده خیلی خیلی قوی داشته باشی یعنی اگه تو پشت بمونی باید دوباره از نو بسازی نمیتونی رو درسایی که قبلا خوندی حساب باز کنی
کلا پشت کنکور موندن خیلی سخت تر از چیزیه که به نظر میاد اکثرا رتبه های افرادی که میمونن نسبت به سال قبل بدتر میشه 
پس الان که فرصت داری همه زورتو بزن که تو 5 6 ماه که باقی مونده میشه رتبه خوب آورد مخصوصا اگه معدلو حذف کنن که فوق العاده میشه 
راستی #ynwa  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr.mTf

> 95اولین کنکورمه
> .
> .
> قصد ندارم که حتما بمونم...فقط میخوام شرایطش رو بدونم که اگه امسال خوب نشد ....بتونم واسه 96کنکور بدم....


از همین الان کنکورو باختی  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## nimaniko

باو تو که رشتت ریاضیه  :Yahoo (21):  یه ذره زحمت بکشی سه رقمی میشی  :Yahoo (21):   اینو یادم رف بگم پشت کنکور ریاضی نشستن کاملا اشتباهه  ولی تجربی میارزه

----------


## Mr Sky

> داداش من سال دوممه که پشت کنکورم 
> شرایطه پشت کنکور موندن برا سال اول اگه به موقع مدرسه رفته باشی یه سال موندن مانعی نداره از جهت معافیت ولی اگه دیر رفته باشی مدرسه یا مثه من سال دومت باشه باس معافیت پزشکی بگیری یا درس نگه داری یا م که آزاد یا پیام نور ثبت نام کنی و بعد مرخصی بگیری این از معافیت
> شرط اصلی اینه که محیطه درس خوندنت مناسب باشه و از لحاظ روانی تو فشار نباشی و روحیه و اراده خیلی خیلی قوی داشته باشی یعنی اگه تو پشت بمونی باید دوباره از نو بسازی نمیتونی رو درسایی که قبلا خوندی حساب باز کنی
> کلا پشت کنکور موندن خیلی سخت تر از چیزیه که به نظر میاد اکثرا رتبه های افرادی که میمونن نسبت به سال قبل بدتر میشه 
> پس الان که فرصت داری همه زورتو بزن که تو 5 6 ماه که باقی مونده میشه رتبه خوب آورد مخصوصا اگه معدلو حذف کنن که فوق العاده میشه 
> راستی #ynwa


یعنی اگه سال اولت باشه هیچ کار خاصی لازم نیست انجام بدی؟حتی لازم نیست یه درستو بندازی؟
..youll never walk alone too;-)

----------


## Mr Sky

> باو تو که رشتت ریاضیه  یه ذره زحمت بکشی سه رقمی میشی   اینو یادم رف بگم پشت کنکور ریاضی نشستن کاملا اشتباهه  ولی تجربی میارزه


حتی 1درصد هم قصد ندارم پشت کنکور بمونم...فقط میترسم به هر دلیلی امسال نشه و بعدا هم نشه جبرانش کرد.........فقط میخوام فرصت جبران از دستم نره همین.

----------


## alirezakhaki

د وبار حالت عادی میتونی کنکور بدی مورد نداره یکی پیش دانشگاهی یکی هم دقیقا سال بعدش ربطی به سربازی نداره چون 1 سال معافیت تحصیلی داری بعد گرفتن مدرک پیش

----------


## nimaniko

> یعنی اگه سال اولت باشه هیچ کار خاصی لازم نیست انجام بدی؟حتی لازم نیست یه درستو بندازی؟
> ..youll never walk alone too;-)


نه اگه شرایطت عادی باشه و مثلا شناسنامه اتو دیرتر نگرفته باشنو ( =)) ) این داستانا ایرادی نداره و نرماله هر کس میتونه دو بار کنکور بده

----------


## Mr Sky

> د وبار حالت عادی میتونی کنکور بدی مورد نداره یکی پیش دانشگاهی یکی هم دقیقا سال بعدش ربطی به سربازی نداره چون 1 سال معافیت تحصیلی داری بعد گرفتن مدرک پیش


مطمءن باشم؟؟...تمام هم کلاسی هام میگن باید حتما یه درستو بندازی!...

----------


## Mr Sky

> نه اگه شرایطت عادی باشه و مثلا شناسنامه اتو دیرتر نگرفته باشنو ( =)) ) این داستانا ایرادی نداره و نرماله هر کس میتونه دو بار کنکور بده


متولد 77شرایطش عادی هست واسه95؟

----------


## nimaniko

> مطمءن باشم؟؟...تمام هم کلاسی هام میگن باید حتما یه درستو بندازی!...


والا من که این کارو نکردمو هیچ مشکلیم نداشتم بازم پرس و جو کن شاید یه مشکلی باشه نسبت به این که نیمه اوله 77 ای یا نیمه دوم

----------


## Goodbye forever

اگه واقعا توانییشو داری و میخوام واقعا بخونی ، بمون 

اما به یاد داشته باش!

پشت کنکور موندن کار هرکسی نیست!

افسردگی میاره و ...

چون شما قبلا مدرسه میرفتین و این و اونو میدیدن و در اجتماع بودین ...

در حالیکه پشت کنکوری یعنی فقط و فقط درس خوندن ...

(هر چند میگن شرکت در کنکور های آزمایشی قلم چی و ... میتونه بهتون کمک کنه چون حداقلش اینو اونو میبینین و خودتونم می سنجین ...)

هر چند به من هیچکس اینارو نگفت و من داغون شدم آخرشم نتیجه نگرفتم ... چون من قلم چی ثبت نام نکردم ... 

و کلا یکی دوسال در تنهایی گذروندم هر چند الانشم تنهام ... دیگه برام عادی شده ... 

فقط بخاطر داشته باش قبلش واقعا واقعی تصمیم بگیر ... بعدش بمون ... 

اشتباه منم تکرار نکن - هر چند اون زمان کسی منو راهنمایی نکرد ... 

موفق باشین ...

----------


## Mr Sky

> اگه واقعا توانییشو داری و میخوام واقعا بخونی ، بمون 
> 
> اما به یاد داشته باش!
> 
> پشت کنکور موندن کار هرکسی نیست!
> 
> افسردگی میاره و ...
> 
> چون شما قبلا مدرسه میرفتین و این و اونو میدیدن و در اجتماع بودین ...
> ...


دمت گرم.
.
.اصلا قصد ندارم پشت کتکور بمونم
.
.فقط میخوام شرایطشو بدونم که راه جبران بسته نشه
.
.شما کار خاصی کردین واسه پشت کنکور موندن؟؟

----------


## Arian_GNTC

> دمت گرم.
> .
> .اصلا قصد ندارم پشت کتکور بمونم
> .
> .فقط میخوام شرایطشو بدونم که راه جبران بسته نشه
> .
> .شما کار خاصی کردین واسه پشت کنکور موندن؟؟


کار خاصی نیازی نیست بکنی.
این فایلو دانلود کن از آقای افشار کامل توضیخ داده.
پشت کنکوری ها و نظام وظیفه_ مشاوره علیرضا افشار

----------


## Ali.N

> از چند نفر پرسیدم همینو گفتن......خوب دلیلش چیه که با این کار میشه؟؟!........اگه امسال همه امتحانات نهایی باشه تکلیف چیه؟


هیچی تا اونو پاس نکنی فارق از دبیرستان نمیشی به همین علت نمیتونی کنکور بدی
سال سوم؟
اه چهارمی 2 تا از نهاییاتو پاس نکن 
سال چهارم تاثیر مثبته حتی اگه باشه پس زیاد جوش نزن واسه چهارم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## alirezakhaki

> مطمءن باشم؟؟...تمام هم کلاسی هام میگن باید حتما یه درستو بندازی!...


غلط کرد هر کی گفت من کلی استرس داشتم رفتم پلیس به علاوه 10 و پلیس معمولی همه تایید کردن بچه های پیشکسوتم میدونن

----------


## Mr Sky

متولد مرداد 77...مشکلی برای سال اول نداره؟

----------


## Goodbye forever

> دمت گرم.
> .
> .اصلا قصد ندارم پشت کتکور بمونم
> .
> .فقط میخوام شرایطشو بدونم که راه جبران بسته نشه
> .
> .شما کار خاصی کردین واسه پشت کنکور موندن؟؟


شرایطش بستگی به سنت داره که براساس اون باید معافیت تحصیلی بگیری ...

خب بستگی به سنت داره من سنم کمی بالا بود به همین خاطر دانشگاه غیر روزانه رفتم و معافیت تحصیلی گرفتم ، بهتره از پلیس +10 بپرسی ...

فقط همین بود فکر کنم ... نظام وظیفه ...

اما اگه این اولین سالت میشه که پشت کنکوری میمونه و اگه سنت کمتر از 18 باشه برات یکسال مهلت میدن ... 

میگم که بهتره خودتون برین بپرسین اونا بهتر راهنماییت میکنن

----------


## Mr Sky

*با سلام...مغزم خراب شده دیگه
من متولد مرداد77 هستم.کنکور 95 که اولیمه..و 96 هم دومیه.....من امسال خرداد فارغ تحصیل بشم آیا بدون انجام هیچگونه کار خاصی مثل گرفتن برگه از مدرسه یا مراجعه به +10 و پلیس و ارتش و سپاه میتونم 96 کنکور بدم و مشکلی پیش نیاد؟
.
.
.اگه یک سال معافم خرداد سال بعد باید برم کهo_Oنتیجه کنکور هم شهریور ماه میاد دقیقا قضیه چیه؟...

با سپاس*

----------


## khaan

تا یکسال بعد از اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی حق داری دفترچه بفرستی
تا یکسال بعد ار انصراف از دانشگاه (در صورت نگرفتن مدرک معادل کاردانی) حق داری دفترچه بفرستی. اگر کاردانی بگیری یکم پیچیده تر میشه
در صورتی میتونی دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی که یا این مهلت یک ساله تموم نشده باشه یا قبل از اتمامش دفترچه فرستاده باشی

حالا خودت حساب کن ببین کدومیکی از شرایط رو میتونی در خودت ایجاد کنی

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط khaan


تا یکسال بعد از اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی حق داری دفترچه بفرستی
تا یکسال بعد ار انصراف از دانشگاه (در صورت نگرفتن مدرک معادل کاردانی) حق داری دفترچه بفرستی. اگر کاردانی بگیری یکم پیچیده تر میشه
در صورتی میتونی دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی که یا این مهلت یک ساله تموم نشده باشه یا قبل از اتمامش دفترچه فرستاده باشی

حالا خودت حساب کن ببین کدومیکی از شرایط رو 
میتونی در خودت ایجاد کنی


نتیجه کنکور شریور اعلام میشه.....من خرداد فارغ تحصیل بشم تا خرداد سال بعد وقت دارم یا شهریور؟....یعنی شریور باید فارغ تحصیل بشم؟*

----------


## Ali.psy

> تا یکسال بعد از اخذ مدرک پیش دانشگاهی حق داری دفترچه بفرستی
> تا یکسال بعد ار انصراف از دانشگاه (در صورت نگرفتن مدرک معادل کاردانی) حق داری دفترچه بفرستی. اگر کاردانی بگیری یکم پیچیده تر میشه
> در صورتی میتونی دانشگاه ثبت نام کنی که یا این مهلت یک ساله تموم نشده باشه یا قبل از اتمامش دفترچه فرستاده باشی
> 
> حالا خودت حساب کن ببین کدومیکی از شرایط رو میتونی در خودت ایجاد کنی


سلام خان...یکی از داوطلبین این شرایط رو داره..ببین مشکلی هست یا نه...جهت اخذ معافیت تحصیلی منجدد..

متولد مرداد75

اخذ پیش دانشگاهی خرداد خرداد93.شرکت در کنکور93 و94..و دانشجوی دوره شبانه ورودی مهر94..

1.تابستان انصراف بده میتونه معافیت مجدد بگیره؟
2.سنوات حساب میشه؟یعنی معافیت5 ساله کارشناسی مجدد نمیدن..چون اولی تا99 هستش..

----------


## shaahin

> *
> 
> نتیجه کنکور شریور اعلام میشه.....من خرداد فارغ تحصیل بشم تا خرداد سال بعد وقت دارم یا شهریور؟....یعنی شریور باید فارغ تحصیل بشم؟*



طبق قانون جدید فارغ التحصیلان  خرداد ماه هم تا  آخر شهریور سال بعد از فارغ التحصیلی (منظور گرفتن پیش دانشگاهیه ) فرصت معرفی به سازمان نظام وظیفه دارند.

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shaahin


طبق قانون جدید فارغ التحصیلان  خرداد ماه هم تا  آخر شهریور سال بعد از فارغ التحصیلی (منظور گرفتن پیش دانشگاهیه ) فرصت معرفی به سازمان نظام وظیفه دارند.


بنظرت یه درس داخل رو شهریور امتحان بدم بهتره یا خرداد تمومش کنم.......؟؟
.
.
.یه درس رو بزارم عوارض جانبی نداره؟
.*

----------


## shaahin

با تمام وجود عرض میکنم اول شما سعی کن پشت کنکور نمونی  :Yahoo (101):  به خصوص این که رشته ی شما  ریاضی هست و تقریبا تمام رشته های ریاضی حتی پذیرش بدون کنکور هم دارن که خب طبیعتا رشته ی دلخواه شما هم جدا از این ها نیست. 
 وطبق قانون جدید فارغ التحصیلان خرداد و شهریور ازبابت کنکوردادن تفاوتی ندارن و این قانون رو ازاونجایی که خیلی از بچه ها همین کاری رو که شما میگید انجام میدادن تصویب و عملی کردن که من خودم هم طبق این قانون دوبار کنکور دادم و مشکلی هم پیش نیامد.

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط shaahin


 با تمام وجود عرض میکنم اول شما سعی کن پشت کنکور نمونی  به خصوص این که رشته ی شما  ریاضی هست و تقریبا تمام رشته های ریاضی حتی پذیرش بدون کنکور هم دارن که خب طبیعتا رشته ی دلخواه شما هم جدا از این ها نیست. 
 وطبق قانون جدید فارغ التحصیلان خرداد و شهریور ازبابت کنکوردادن تفاوتی ندارن و این قانون رو ازاونجایی که خیلی از بچه ها همین کاری رو که شما میگید انجام میدادن تصویب و عملی کردن که من خودم هم طبق این قانون دوبار کنکور دادم و مشکلی هم پیش نیامد. 



بعد از فارع تحصیلی نیازی به گرفتن برگه از مدرسه یا مراجه به پلیس +10 نیست؟
.
.*

----------


## shaahin

> *
> بعد از فارع تحصیلی نیازی به گرفتن برگه از مدرسه یا مراجه به پلیس +10 نیست؟
> .
> .*


خیر، این قانون هم باتوجه به آخرین اطلاعاتی که بنده دارم هنوز هم پابرجاست ولی باز شما یکی دوبار سایت پلیس - نظام وظیفه رو خوب بچرخید  و اگه لازم شد به شماره ای که قرار داده اند زنگ بزنید ممکنه نکات بیشتری هم دستتان بیاید.

----------


## Mr Sky

*3- ﺣﺪﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﺯﻣﺎﻥ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﻲ ﻣﺸﻤﻮﻻ‌ﻧﻲ ﻛﻪ ﭘﺲ ﺍﺯ ﺳﻦ ﻣﺸﻤﻮﻟﻴﺖ ، ﻓﺎﺭﻍ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺼﻴﻞ، ﺍﻧﺼﺮﺍﻑ، ﺗﺮﻙ ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻞ ﻳﺎ ﺍﺧﺮﺍﺝ ﻣﻲ ﺷﻮﻧﺪ ﭼﻪ ﻣﺪﺕ ﻣﻲ ﺑﺎﺷﺪ؟
ﺟﻮﺍﺏ : ﺍﺯ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﻓﺮﺍﻏﺖ ، ﺍﺧﺮﺍﺝ ﻳﺎ ﺗﺮﻙ ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻞ ﻳﻜﺴﺎﻝ ﻓﺮﺻﺖ ﺩﺍﺭﻧﺪ ﺗﺎ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺭﺍ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﻲ ﻧﻤﺎﻳﻨﺪ.
 ﻣﺜﺎﻝ: ﺩﺍﻧﺶ ﺁﻣﻮﺯ ﻣﺘﻮﻟﺪ 18/2/73 ﻛﻪ ﺩﺭ ﺗﻴﺮﻣﺎﻩ 1391 ﻓﺎﺭﻍ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺼﻴﻞ، ﺍﻧﺼﺮﺍﻑ ، ﺗﺮﻙ ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻞ ﻭﻳﺎﺍﺧﺮﺍﺟﻲ ﻣﺤﺴﻮﺏ ﺷﻮﻧﺪ ﺗﺎﭘﺎﻳﺎﻥ ﺗﻴﺮ ﻣﺎﻩ 92 ﻣﻬﻠﺖ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﻲ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﺪ ﺩﺍﺷﺖ.
ﺍﺯ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﻓﺮﺍﻏﺖ ، ﺍﺧﺮﺍﺝ ﻳﺎ ﺗﺮﻙ ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻞ ﻳﻜﺴﺎﻝ ﻓﺮﺻﺖ ﺩﺍﺭﻧﺪ ﺗﺎ ﺧﻮﺩ ﺭﺍ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﻲ ﻧﻤﺎﻳﻨﺪ.
(ﺟﻬﺖ ﺍﯾﺠﺎﺩ ﺗﺴﻬﯿﻼ‌ﺕ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺍﯾﻦ ﻗﺒﯿﻞ ﻣﺸﻤﻮﻻ‌ﻥ ، ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺷﺮﮐﺖ ﺩﺭ ﺁﺯﻣﻮﻥ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻫﻬﺎ ،ﺗﺎ 31/6/ﺳﺎﻝ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺯ ﻓﺮﺍﻏﺖ ﺍﺯ ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻞ ﻣﻬﻠﺖ ﻣﻌﺮﻓﯽ ﺩﺍﺭﻧﺪ.)
.
.
.این تو ساین نظام وظیفه هست...ولی تو چند تا بند دیگه خلاف اینو گفتن...!!!!*

----------


## Mr Sky

*امروز رفتم پلیس +10 .......گفت بعد از اینکه به سن 18 سالگی رسیدی چه فارغ تحصیل خرداد باشی چه شهریور باید دوباره بیای اینجا.یه معافی بهت میدم که تا سن 20 سالگی معافی
.
.
.
.
What is your نظر؟*

----------


## optician

> *امروز رفتم پلیس +10 .......گفت بعد از اینکه به سن 18 سالگی رسیدی چه فارغ تحصیل خرداد باشی چه شهریور باید دوباره بیای اینجا.یه معافی بهت میدم که تا سن 20 سالگی معافی
> .
> .
> .
> .
> What is your نظر؟*


 @ah.at
یک نفری از  من پرسید برای پشت کنکور موندن سال سوم چیکار باید کرد؟ سال اولی که کنکور داد 94 بوده ! الان کنکور 95 میخواد بده . درسش خوبه ولی رشته و دانشگاهی که میخواد قبول نمیشه . برای همین تصمیم گرفته اگر قبول نشد بمونه برای کنکور 96
مشکل دیگه ای که داره اینه که موقع ثبت نام کنکور دانشگاه پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی ها رو انتخاب نکرده !
حالا میتونه سال سوم پشت کنکور بمونه؟! چطوری؟

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط optician


@ah.at
یک نفری از  من پرسید برای پشت کنکور موندن سال سوم چیکار باید کرد؟ سال اولی که کنکور داد 94 بوده ! الان کنکور 95 میخواد بده . درسش خوبه ولی رشته و دانشگاهی که میخواد قبول نمیشه . برای همین تصمیم گرفته اگر قبول نشد بمونه برای کنکور 96
مشکل دیگه ای که داره اینه که موقع ثبت نام کنکور دانشگاه پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی ها رو انتخاب نکرده !
حالا میتونه سال سوم پشت کنکور بمونه؟! چطوری؟


آره میتونه بمونه ....
مشکلی نیس ....
این دانشگاه ها خودشون ثبت نام جدا دارن که تو سایتشون اعلام میکنن ...
نیازی نیست که حتمن موقعه ثبت نام کنکور اونا رو هم انتخاب کنن ...*

----------


## rezagmi

> دقیقا واسه اینکه یک سال پشت کنکور موند چه باید کرد؟
> سربازی-انتخاب رشته-ثبت نام کنکور فعلی و موارد دیگر....!؟
> .
> .لطفا پاسخ بدید.


هیچ کار
تا پایان شهریور سال بعد فرصت دارید خودتون رو برا اعزام معرفی کنید
اگر سال بعد دانشگاه قبول بشید براتون از طرف دانشگاه درخواست معافیت تحصیلی میشه و تمام

----------


## rezagmi

> @ah.at
> یک نفری از  من پرسید برای پشت کنکور موندن سال سوم چیکار باید کرد؟ سال اولی که کنکور داد 94 بوده ! الان کنکور 95 میخواد بده . درسش خوبه ولی رشته و دانشگاهی که میخواد قبول نمیشه . برای همین تصمیم گرفته اگر قبول نشد بمونه برای کنکور 96
> مشکل دیگه ای که داره اینه که موقع ثبت نام کنکور دانشگاه پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی ها رو انتخاب نکرده !
> حالا میتونه سال سوم پشت کنکور بمونه؟! چطوری؟


احتمالا موقع انتخاب رشته با واریز هزینه اش میتونه انتخاب رشته بکنه برا پیام نور و .. 
ی راه آسون این که ی رشته با شهریه ثابت پایین رو تو دانشگاه آزاد ثبت نام بکنه و مرخصی بگیره مثل حسابداری

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rezagmi


هیچ کار
تا پایان شهریور سال بعد فرصت دارید خودتون رو برا اعزام معرفی کنید
اگر سال بعد دانشگاه قبول بشید براتون از طرف دانشگاه درخواست معافیت تحصیلی میشه و تمام


من واسه اطمینان میخوتم یه درس داخلی رو بزارم واسه شهریور...این کار بعدا عوارض جانبی نداره؟"در مورد هر چیزی"*

----------


## rezagmi

> *
> من واسه اطمینان میخوتم یه درس داخلی رو بزارم واسه شهریور...این کار بعدا عوارض جانبی نداره؟"در مورد هر چیزی"*


عوارض که چی بگم والا؟
پارسال پسر همسایه ی درس رو نتونست شهریور پاس کنه نتونست بره دانشگاه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rezagmi


عوارض که چی بگم والا؟
پارسال پسر همسایه ی درس رو نتونست شهریور پاس کنه نتونست بره دانشگاه


خخخخ....عارضه زیاد ناجوری نیست.......*

----------

